# Halt and Catch Fire - Season 2 preview (with spoilers)



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

http://grantland.com/hollywood-pros...ent-season-2-makeover-of-halt-and-catch-fire/

It's an almost total reboot and the review makes it sound really good. A fair number of spoilers.

Season 2 begins this Sunday.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing what they do this season.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't see how any of the characters would ever work with Joe MacMillan after how season 1 ended. His character literally set fire to all their hard work and labor because he's a crazy person.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ARGH.. I really liked the show.. and will probably still like it, but those are BIG changes.. so it sounds like we won't know


Spoiler



what happened to the computer they made


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

Without me reading any of the spoiler-y stuff, can someone answer this: I watched last season in its entirety, but of course, may be a little rusty on some of the details. Can I likely just pick up watching the new season without having to go back and re-watch S1? If it's really a near reboot, it sounds like I'm OK since I remember the main characters and the overall plot line(s). 

Brad


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

bsnelson said:


> Without me reading any of the spoiler-y stuff, can someone answer this: I watched last season in its entirety, but of course, may be a little rusty on some of the details. Can I likely just pick up watching the new season without having to go back and re-watch S1? If it's really a near reboot, it sounds like I'm OK since I remember the main characters and the overall plot line(s).


That's an odd question. Do you normally re-watch the prior season of a show before the new one comes on? Sounds like a lot of work. You are definitely OK not doing that here.

Regarding the article...



Spoiler



It doesn't seem like that much of a reboot to me. It's a progression of where things were headed in the first season. They've moved forward in time a few years, but this was all set up at the end of last season. It's like they skipped season 2 and went straight to season 3.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

I'll typically rewatch at least the last 3 or 4 episodes, but I've done some full seasons as well. 

Having said that, H&CF isn't (or at least, wasn't) exactly Breaking Bad material, so I'll probably just roll with it. 

On a chauvinistic note: I hope we get to see more of Donna Clark (Kerry Bishé). She looks so hot in that dark hair and a little geeked out. I know that Cameron is supposed to be the main attraction, but for my money, it's all about Donna. 

Brad


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I hardly ever remember what has happened on a previous season, and always hope for a good recap just prior to the new eps. I rarely watch them over.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

When Gordon says the Pro was just a Giant with a bag on the side of it, are we supposed to believe he thought that up himself or was he alluding to a book (_The Soul of New a Machine_) that probably all the engineers had read?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Are we using this thread to discuss the new season?

I have a question about the article. I haven't read it yet, but I just watched the first episode of Season 2. 

Does the article discuss anything beyond what happened in S02E01 ???


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I liked it a lot.. It wasn't AS far in the future as I thought it was going to be. I didn't reread the article, but maybe I misunderstood.

Maybe it's just me being cynical, but this seemed a lot more like "Silicon Valley" set 30+ years ago (and in Texas!).

What video game system was the guy using when he blew on the cartridge? I *thought* it was some kind of Atari 2600, but if so, was it either a newer one (thus anachronistic), or some other variant I've never seen before? The cartridge looked like a 2600 cartridge (I think a Mattel shaped one)...

There was something else slightly anachronistic, but I can't remember what now. Maybe that the dial up system itself was several years too early.. (I think we covered the 1983/Mac issues being wrong in the last year's thread.)

BTW, I realize this is sort of an alternate timeline, I'm not incredibly bashing it.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't know why they would call it a reboot, it seemed a logical continuation from the end of season 1 (+ 20 months).


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

So it looks like they've swapped the Joe character for Donna... Not a bad move. She was by far the most likable character last season.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

ElJay said:


> So it looks like they've swapped the Joe character for Donna... Not a bad move...


I doubt that....yes, Donna will likely be more prominent. But I believe Joe will be right in there, too.

I like how they're setting up this season...


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The one thing that S02E01 showed me was that it was far more believable than the fictional technobabble they contrived for season 1. Hopefully, they'll continue along this path and leave season 1 in the dust. The whole sequence of dumping the code from the IBM PC in the first season was absolutely ridiculous. I almost didn't come back to it for season 2 because of this kind of horse hockey. The first episode of season 2 has me intrigued so I'm likely in it for the rest of the season unless the writers get stupid again.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought the episode was just ok. With this serious I find the tech far more interesting than the people, so I'll be watching mostly to kind of relive the early days of the PC / Gaming systems, etc. It was fun hearing the modem connection sounds, and them talking about the early days of people using the PC / Gaming system for social media (i.e. chatting).


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Are we using this thread to discuss the new season?


So, I guess the answer is YES??


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

mattack said:


> I liked it a lot.. It wasn't AS far in the future as I thought it was going to be. I didn't reread the article, but maybe I misunderstood.
> 
> Maybe it's just me being cynical, but this seemed a lot more like "Silicon Valley" set 30+ years ago (and in Texas!).
> 
> ...


It was the Atari 2600 Jr. which only came out in 1986:









As for dialup, ehmm, right during that time I was already making my parents' phone bill way to darn high at times by dialing in to BBSes, already did that in '82, granted with a 300 baud modem, yikes. But in '85 I believe I had a 2400 bps one already.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

In 1985 I had a 1200 bps modem that I used with a character cell terminal to connect to mainframes and mini-computers.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

AeneaGames said:


> It was the Atari 2600 Jr. which only came out in 1986:


Nice catch! I had never seen or heard of that model.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

mr.unnatural said:


> The one thing that S02E01 showed me was that it was far more believable than the fictional technobabble they contrived for season 1. Hopefully, they'll continue along this path and leave season 1 in the dust. The whole sequence of dumping the code from the IBM PC in the first season was absolutely ridiculous. I almost didn't come back to it for season 2 because of this kind of horse hockey. The first episode of season 2 has me intrigued so I'm likely in it for the rest of the season unless the writers get stupid again.


They still get a lot wrong. One guy talked about a 500MB cartridge. Cartridges were never that large. Atari 2600 cartridges were 4K. You couldn't get a 50MB hard drive in 1985, let alone a 500MB one, but that doesn't matter because you'd never be able to write a game that required 500MB. We were still working in K then. And all the talk about rewiring the place to fix the lag. They showed that they were overloading the house's electrical system and that's what Donna wanted to fix. That has nothing to do with the performance of the network.

I agree with those who said that this is nothing like a reboot. It just picked up a couple of years later and concentrates more on the female characters. But it's still the same show.


----------



## BluesFools (Apr 5, 2000)

Hmmm, I would have sworn he said "500K", not MB, and he wasn't talking about a cartridge, it was the color backgammon game which was running on the farm of XTs.

The lag thing has more handwaving involved. They were running cables everywhere, including through the walls, but it wasn't clear if that was just power cables or phone and networking too. If they had a badly wired token ring it could contribute to lag.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

When the power first came back on, it was because Cameron plugged an extension cord into the neighbor's house, correct?

So the whole house, with all of the lights, appliances and PC/networking equipment, was being powered by one extension cord?


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

BluesFools said:


> Hmmm, I would have sworn he said "500K", not MB, and he wasn't talking about a cartridge, it was the color backgammon game which was running on the farm of XTs.


You're right. It was 500K. Another guy said "half a meg" and I conflated the two in my memory. You still couldn't write anything that large back then even on PCs, but it's not as egregious as I thought it was.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> When the power first came back on, it was because Cameron plugged an extension cord into the neighbor's house, correct?
> 
> So the whole house, with all of the lights, appliances and PC/networking equipment, was being powered by one extension cord?


This one was awful.  Really!

Oh, and even worse: like somehow Joe would not really get his money just because Cardiff said he wasn't. He was a stock owner -- this would all be closed out by a third party. That part was REALLY stupid.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Agreed that Cardiff ripping up Joe's check was pretty ridiculous. And Joe simply walking away as if he was defeated. That would be a fairly easy lawsuit for Joe to win.

How realistic was it for the power company to call them within minutes of the power going out? Obviously it was more than just a breaker or the power company would not have known about it. Would the power company in 1985 have the ability to know where such a surge happened?

But one guy said he thought they blew the whole block, and then a few minutes later we have Cameron plugging in an extension cord to the neighbor's house. So if it wasn't a breaker but it only took out their single house and didn't affect the next door neighbor, how is that even possible?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Agreed that Cardiff ripping up Joe's check was pretty ridiculous. And Joe simply walking away as if he was defeated. That would be a fairly easy lawsuit for Joe to win.


I thought they didn't give him the money because he had destroyed the truckload of Giants last season and that was payment.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I thought they didn't give him the money because he had destroyed the truckload of Giants last season and that was payment.


yes

But the owner of the company knew that tearing up the check wasn't exactly right. He invited Joe to sue him. Though he did feel a jury wouldn't side with Joe.

But this is "Hollywood" and not a documentary on CNBC about a company being sold.

Joe CAN'T have the money. He needs to get shut out. With the money, he goes off to Silicon Valley and disappears. Without money, he stays in Texas. Maybe moves back to Dallas.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I thought they didn't give him the money because he had destroyed the truckload of Giants last season and that was payment.


They had already taken it out of his check. Joe and Gordon split an 8% share equally. Gordon's check was ~$830k, Joe's was only ~$600k (which would have been after deducting the the expense of the computers).

"This is your cut minus the first shipment that you burned."


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

wouldworker said:


> You're right. It was 500K. Another guy said "half a meg" and I conflated the two in my memory. You still couldn't write anything that large back then even on PCs, but it's not as egregious as I thought it was.


What was also funny was that he needed to rewrite it into using greyscales, that still means the info of the different greys has to be there which wouldn't be an optimisation at all!

And yes, 500K is absurd for a program in that time!


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

On probably a 15 amp fuse, let alone the rating of the extension cord.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Episode 2 thread is here ("New Coke"):

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=529252


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Wow this season is really bad. 

The characters are cartoons and some flip-flops. 

Half of the cast should have left.

The weekly cliffhangers are dumb.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

This really has been a weak season. Joe's girlfriend appeared out of nowhere in the story, although I know time passed between seasons. They're engaged but she gets angry for no good reason and moves back to Austin. Then she's back and wants to get married instantly. They marry, she gets angry for no good reason and leaves him.

She knows Cameron was part of Joe's history but her reactions are really stupid in terms of the storyline. Boy loses girl, boy gets girl back, boy loses girl is a total violation of the rules of drama, especially when it's not believable.

I also thought the Gordon brain damage storyline was weak.

Despite all that, I'm still watching and hope the writers can pull it together in the future.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Totally disagree; I think this season has been tremendous....


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

I've rather enjoyed this season, but it did feel like a few too many things were crammed into too few episodes.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Add me into the crowd enjoying this season, I also think they've been cruising very fast but I think it makes for a more interesting show.

While I really enjoyed the first season for a lot of reasons, I think the second season is a better show. I like the focus shift to Cam and Donna and they were brilliant in the way they wove Bos back into it via Catherine.. ERR Cameron (loved that back story!) I'm also really enjoying Gordon's descent, if they want to be gutsy they can have him die at the end of the season and I'd give them huge props.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Count me in as to really enjoying this season.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I hate the fact that Joe's wife is freaking out about Cameron, and Cameron's boyfriend is freaking out about Joe... Yet NOBODY says anything about it, or that their partners have nothing to be freaked out about. And that the with Cameron and Joe at the very end was totally and completely stupid crappy writing.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

The first season was all about the tech. Now it's a soap opera with some Commodore 64s thrown in.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

chrispitude said:


> The first season was all about the tech. Now it's a soap opera with some Commodore 64s thrown in.


I think season one started well and then turned into a really bad soap opera about Joe. I like that season two was a reboot and featured Donna and Cameron more and Joe less. As I mentioned in one of the episode threads, I would be happy if Joe were written out of the show, as all of the low points of the show involve him, but I don't expect that to happen.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Random tidbit:

Did you guys notice that Joe is the guy that plays the big bad in Guardians of the Galaxy?

I was watching GotG for the, well I dunno how many times, this weekend and I kept saying to myself on this viewing. Damn, there is something about him, I know him from someplace. I wanted it to come to me but it never did so I had to look it up and IMDB. I was completely blown away to find out it was Joe.

Anyway. Yeah, the Joe story lines are just bizarre so I would also like to see him excised, at a minimum I wouldn't need to see him in a jacket with the arms pushed up anymore, holy **** that looks stupid, I don't care if it's relevant to the period.

I like the look of next season; everyone is in California and chaos will ensue. I'm not sure why Gordon was so bothered by the announcement in the magazine. He didn't want to talk to Joe, he wants to fix his marriage, he chose to leave himself out. Ok, maybe he wasn't fully aware of the degree to which he was missing another Joe boat, but given the past is missing a Joe boat really a bad thing?


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

SeanC said:


> Random tidbit:
> 
> Did you guys notice that Joe is the guy that plays the big bad in Guardians of the Galaxy?
> 
> ...


Depends. Go on the Joe boat and lose wife or miss the Joe boat and stay with wife.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

brianric said:


> Depends. Go on the Joe boat and lose wife or miss the Joe boat and stay with wife.


Well it was his software that created the Joe boat so I can imagine the loss when your baby rides away. Joe has a way of doing the Steve Jobs / Obi Wan Kenobi speaking style as well that can magnify ones ambivalence.

Assuming its renewed I can see that the companies will intersect as the need for security in a networked will start to increase.

The thing is this is a show about failure and all the companies that never make it so it will never be a happy ending unless they break up and go to work for the big guys.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

I thought this season was pretty good but I definitely did not like the Joe story line nor the Gordon gets sick story line. I did like the Mutiny story line with the two ladies running the show.

Gerry


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

SeanC said:


> Random tidbit:
> 
> Did you guys notice that Joe is the guy that plays the big bad in Guardians of the Galaxy?


No but every time I see Joe I want a pie....


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

chrispitude said:


> The first season was all about the tech. Now it's a soap opera with some Commodore 64s thrown in.


That's a pretty good summary.. I still like it/will continue watching it if it continues. Was it already renewed? It was more a "lead into the next season" than a cliffhanger.



SeanC said:


> Random tidbit:
> 
> Did you guys notice that Joe is the guy that plays the big bad in Guardians of the Galaxy?


and he was in the Hobbit movie(s), and a bunch of other stuff.

Gordon's wife was apparently in Scrubs.. and the "old guy" is only a couple years older than I am!!


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

mattack said:


> That's a pretty good summary.. I still like it/will continue watching it if it continues. Was it already renewed? It was more a "lead into the next season" than a cliffhanger.


AMC is still mum about renewal, which is a bad sign. (they usually announce renewals *before* the season finale) But HCF's finale is getting some strong reviews, hopefully that will swing things our way.

Chalk me in for enjoying S2 more than S1. I only discovered the show via Netflix last spring, and I'm totally hooked.



mattack said:


> Gordon's wife was apparently in Scrubs..


I loved Scrubs until it's 9th and final "med school" season. Could not stand the Lucy character (Kerry Bishe) but she has some pretty astounding acting chops in HCF.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I don't think it's renewed yet. I heard it was done this was as a wrap up in case it was not renewed for another season.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I have a hard time following time in this series.


Gordon talks to Joe about this anti-virus software. He gives it to Joe thinking it will help him win back his wife.

Meanwhile, we see Donna giving the ultimatum to Gordon about going to California to run Mutiny on their own mainframe.

Joe uses the anit-virus. It works. He calls Gordon. To me, the ultimatum from Donna came at about the same time. Within a day or two. Gordon takes a pass on the offer. 

Cameron tries to convince her "boyfriend" to go to california. Gives him a ticket. Next scene is on the plane. Again, to me, this is all happening quickly. Like it's the same day. Cameron is watching people board. They shut the door. No BF. Gordon reads an article in a magazine about Joe.

WTF? Seems like they present it happening quickly. But with the Joe angle of him renting office space in San Francisco and the magazine article, it's gotta be a few months


I don't get it.


----------



## chronatog7 (Aug 26, 2004)

The scene of Cameron visiting the BF stated that 2 months have passed. 

The plane scene was after Joe's invite to Gordon, etc.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Saturn_V said:


> I loved Scrubs until it's 9th and final "med school" season. Could not stand the Lucy character (Kerry Bishe) but she has some pretty astounding acting chops in HCF.


I guess I should look at some S9 episodes again, or at least skim through. (I did search on Tivo but didn't find any.)

Was she sort of a perky character? If so, then I guess she was the one I really liked in that season, which otherwise was nowhere near as good as previous Scrubs seasons (but still IMHO very watchable).

She should totally get rid of the mole.. (I've probably said this before.)


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> Cameron tries to convince her "boyfriend" to go to california. Gives him a ticket. Next scene is on the plane.


As Cameron was walking up the path to her boyfriends house to give him the plane ticket, it literally said "one month later".


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

mattack said:


> Was she sort of a perky character? If so, then I guess she was the one I really liked in that season, which otherwise was nowhere near as good as previous Scrubs seasons (but still IMHO very watchable).


Totally perky. She was essentially the female version of J.D. Decent comic timing, but just an annoying to watch character.

I like the mole.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Squeak said:


> As Cameron was walking up the path to her boyfriends house to give him the plane ticket, it literally said "one month later".


I think Tom is actually on the plane -- he just boarded first and sat in the back. If the show is renewed, he'll reveal himself once the plane is in the air.

Also, Gordon didn't invent/create the anti-virus code that Joe is now running with -- Gordon created a single-use inoculation program for his SONARIS worm that ran amuk. It was Joe that when given Gordon's inoculation disk, he realized the business and market potential for a generic program that detects and blocks virus type programs from running (real "anti-virus"). By no means was Gordon's program an anti-virus or code that Joe could use -- all it did was provide Joe the spark of an idea to go back to the VCs for funds to create the AV industry. So Gordon did have a hand in the genesis of the concept, but not actual code.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

So we have Joe as:

Inventor of PC Clones
Inventor of Timesharing
Inventor of Anti-Virus

(well at least the visionary of those).

I'm still watching for the tech. The other stuff is just plain stupid.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Gordon reads an article in a magazine about Joe.
> 
> WTF? Seems like they present it happening quickly. But with the Joe angle of him renting office space in San Francisco and the magazine article, it's gotta be a few months
> 
> I don't get it.


Holy crap, that is a good point. I had the same feelings about the timeline but never questioned the magazine article. That wouldn't have appeared until months after he showed that guy the AV.

ETA

And now I'm caught up with the thread, I'd missed the "One month later" on the screen with Cam's visit, still it would have taken longer than a month for Joe to setup MacMillen Enterprises (or whatever it was called) and for a magazine to notice or care about it to the degree they'd write an article.

Not that I care really, but yeah the timing does seem off.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> I have a hard time following time in this series.


I don't like how time randomly advances in this show. Other shows do this in a manner that is not so confusing, so it's possible to do it right. "Let's give Gordon a crappy haircut" is not the right way to do it.

The magazine timing made no sense at all-- what is the lead time on those, three months?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

ElJay said:


> I don't like how time randomly advances in this show. Other shows do this in a manner that is not so confusing, so it's possible to do it right. "Let's give Gordon a crappy haircut" is not the right way to do it.
> 
> The magazine timing made no sense at all-- what is the lead time on those, three months?


Right. It was the magazine article that really set me off and made me think about the timing issue.

I DID miss the "one month later" on screen thing. That's what I get for multitasking when watching TV shows.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

ElJay said:


> I don't like how time randomly advances in this show. Other shows do this in a manner that is not so confusing, so it's possible to do it right. "Let's give Gordon a crappy haircut" is not the right way to do it.
> 
> The magazine timing made no sense at all-- what is the lead time on those, three months?


There were weekly magazines, then. This magazine seemed to be the Computer Edition of some undefined magazine.

As for the timeline, really? 1 month, 3 months. It's not really relevant to the story. How does the story change? I mean, I don't think a company can decide and then move to CA in a month but its tv.

It's art. 
Love it. 
Hate it. 
Ignore it.
But never stop talking about it!


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I don't think Joe invented Anti-Virus, he invented the business model. As in, release the worm, sell the cure.

Basically, he's gonna sell anti-virus products to industry. But he's probably also realizing that he can kickstart that industry as well by introducing them to worms.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I think it would have been more fun if Joe looked at Community and came up with the idea for OnLine Porn.

Actually I think a historical TV show about Online Porn and the technical problems they solved (since most of the early traffic was for porn anyways) could be an interesting show.
I still smile at that scene in Silicon Valley at the Porn conference.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

zalusky said:


> I think it would have been more fun if Joe looked at Community and came up with the idea for OnLine Porn.


or Match.com


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

There's always season 3.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Speaking of magazines, I liked how Joe looked at a magazine cover with "The downfall of Steve Jobs".


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Worf said:


> he invented the business model. As in, release the worm, sell the cure.QUOTE]
> 
> That's a business model?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hank said:


> Worf said:
> 
> 
> > he invented the business model. As in, release the worm, sell the cure.
> ...


Did you ever see "Straw Dogs"? Remember the ratcatcher's remarks as he released the rats into David's house? Same thing; old idea obviously not invented by Joe, who would have almost certainly seen the (much better IMO) 1971 Dustin Hoffman version of the movie.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Technically, Joe didn't invent clones - I believe during the first season when IBM was threatening Cardiff, Joe basically showed them the Compaq decision allowing reverse engineering. 

So Joe didn't really invent anything new, he just applied it. The PC clone - the Giant was effectively the first laptop as we know it, and not a "portable". And I'm sure timesharing wasn't new either, just Joe saw what Mutiny was doing and found a new way to make money - by using idle resources more effectively. 

So yeah, creating the disease and selling the cure is definitely a business model. Even better, you don't sell a cure, you sell a treatment. Because a cure is a one time payment. A treatment is a lifetime's worth of revenue. (Yes, the medical industry has this down pat)


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Sounds like those Microsoft fakes that call up and say your computer is infected and get you to install ransom ware.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

The Spud said:


> There's always season 3.


Maybe...maybe not. Viewership for the finale was under a half million...third lowest of this season. I, too, am concerned AMC didn't make any kind of renewal/non-renewal announcement before the end of the season....

Some info on the season and its finale...


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Worf said:


> I don't think Joe invented Anti-Virus, he invented the business model. As in, release the worm, sell the cure.
> 
> Basically, he's gonna sell anti-virus products to industry. But he's probably also realizing that he can kickstart that industry as well by introducing them to worms.


The Morris worm was released in 1988, so that does fit the timeline.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I had a virus on floppy disk around this time..


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Ereth said:


> The Morris worm was released in 1988, so that does fit the timeline.


I think the Morris worm was the inspiration for Sonaris. I mean, the Morris worm was originally designed to map out the Internet, and it too contained a bug that caused it to replicate out of control.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Season 3! Didn't really expect this. I did my part by emailing AMC about 6 weeks ago.

http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/8/9482111/amc-halt-and-catch-fire-new-season


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Hooyay! I wonder if Mackenzie Davis' appearance in "The Martian" played a role in the 3rd season pick-up. She nailed the Mindy character pretty good.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Season 3!!


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

mrizzo80 said:


> Season 3! Didn't really expect this. I did my part by emailing AMC about 6 weeks ago.
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/8/9482111/amc-halt-and-catch-fire-new-season


Great to hear. However, unless there is a big bump in viewership, I suspect the season 3 storyline will work towards a full series finale.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Chuck_IV said:


> Great to hear. However, unless there is a big bump in viewership, I suspect the season 3 storyline will work towards a full series finale.


Could still go ahead and try to enjoy the 13 new episodes we by all rights shouldn't be getting, though.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

You never know what will happen. I think even season 2 was a surprise to many.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Bump.....

*Season 3* starts next Tuesday (08-23-2016). The first episode is going to be 2 hours long.

Behind the Scenes video may contain *SPOILERS*.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Apparently (as per an article I read this morning) AMC showed the first episode of season 3 last night in place of the 2nd hour of the supposed 2 hour Talking dead show.

It wasn't listed in the schedule so my DVR didn't pick it up. I hope they will still be showing episode 1 again on Tuesday at 9pm. The normal time going forward is to be 10pm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

uh oh... I hope i didn't miss it either. Need to check the TiVo


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Chuck_IV said:


> Apparently (as per an article I read this morning) AMC showed the first episode of season 3 last night in place of the 2nd hour of the supposed 2 hour Talking dead show.
> 
> It wasn't listed in the schedule so my DVR didn't pick it up. I hope they will still be showing episode 1 again on Tuesday at 9pm. The normal time going forward is to be 10pm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I caught the last 5 minutes of the last night and was very confused.

Tivo is still set to get Ep1 and 2 tomorrow night.

Sent from my mind using neurons.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Hank said:


> I caught the last 5 minutes of the last night and was very confused.
> 
> Tivo is still set to get Ep1 and 2 tomorrow night.
> 
> Sent from my mind using neurons.


mine is set to record two episodes tomorrow was well

question is, what will AMC actually air during those slots? Ep 1 and 2 or Ep 2 and 3?

Also, ,maybe time for a new thread. For season 3.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Not to worry, I'm sure it will be Eps 1+2.

BTW, I hate Joe even more in the 5 minutes I saw last night than all of S1 and S2 put together. 

I didn't see anyone else in the last 5 minutes, but I sure hope Cameron has grown out of being a pre-teen crybaby.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

FYI,

Season 3, episode 1 is available via magical means.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Malcontent said:


> FYI,
> 
> Season 3, episode 1 is available via magical means.


does this mean it's the only way to get it if you missed it?


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> does this mean it's the only way to get it if you missed it?


Most likely the first two episodes will air tomorrow as scheduled.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

then I guess I can relax


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> then I guess I can relax


Yes, you can definitely relax. The airing last night was not announced, and this show already doesn't get great ratings, so AMC would be shooting themselves in the foot if that was the only time they aired it after promoting 8/23 as the premiere date for S3.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I'm guessing this is probably the last season. The second season was pure luck, and the third season seemed to be stretching it. Unless it suddenly does something and gets huge ratings.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Looks like my TiVo recorded it right.

Watched what as marked as Season 3 Episode 1. Doesn't seem like it's actually episode 2.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Looks like my TiVo recorded it right. Watched what as marked as Season 3 Episode 1. Doesn't seem like it's actually episode 2.


Episode 2 should be recording immediately after episode 1.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'll find out later tonight. I can't go into the new thread for season three yet since it's a thread for both episodes 1 and 2 and I have only watched 1


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I'll find out later tonight. I can't go into the new thread for season three yet since it's a thread for both episodes 1 and 2 and I have only watched 1


Sorry. I debated doing separate threads, and I also thought about just making it a season thread, but decided there wouldn't be enough traffic for separate threads and people complain about season threads because they can't read unless they're totally caught up. So I made it for the two episodes that were aired last night. Looking forward to you participating after you watch S03E02.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

That's fine. I was going to watch both episodes last night. But then after watching the first, decided I would hold off on the second. It was getting late and wanted to get to bed early.


----------

